# Arriving in USA-What documents are needed with my E3 visa?



## bakerk1588 (Mar 18, 2013)

I recently got my E3 visa approved (yay!) and am flying into the USA on April 7th. Quick Q, what documents (if any) are needed when entering the USA? Obviously my visa/passport but do I need my LCA? Letter of employment? Anything?

Also-Do they ask many questions at the border or is it a pretty standard entry?

Thanks!

Kylie


----------



## Alexbond (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey Kylie, 

How'd did you manage to get sponsorship? In what field? 

Cheers


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

The work visa folks are scrutinized little more than the tourist/student visa, but it varies by country of your passport as well.

If the job is related to contracting , one thing comes to mind - proof of employer -employee relationship that USCIS looks for these days . For this proof you will need letter form the end client or the contract.

I would rater be over prepared than sorry.

Check out following links that have complete list of document for E3 equivalent H1b visa:

Travel to USA on H1B Visa ? Documents Checklist for Port of Entry (POE), Immigration, Transit

H1B visa holders sent back at Port of Entry. AVOID travel to India / Home country. What can you do to make your Case stronger at port of entry ?

good luck..if its your first time there , dont pass out on discovering how cheap everything is 


cheers


----------



## BettinaCC (Jun 24, 2010)

Could you tell me after approval of E3 at consulate, how long in business days did it take to arrive? Do you lie in Sydney?


----------

